# scours and foamy mouth



## beepbeepinajeep (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a 1.5 year old doe that has diarrhea and is foamy at the mouth when trying to bring up cud.  She obviously doesn't feel well.  We've been offering fresh water, molasses water, and massaging her rumen.  She is drinking a little & just started nibbling at some fresh, green grass tonight.  We think she ate too many treats meant for the chickens in the same pasture (our church sends leftovers from an annual chicken pie supper every year where they don't go in the trash).  Is there anything else we can do?  Is there much of a chance for her?  Is it time to call our LAV tonight or in the AM?  Our books say to give oil mixed with baking soda, but she refused that concoction.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

If she has bloat (which is what it sounds like to me), she needs treatment.  I have not had to treat for it before but here is what I can share from reading others experiences.  She is not going to just drink the oil mix-put it into a syringe and inject it at the back of her throat.  Keep her moving as much as you can.  You may want to call you vet and tell them what is happening so that they are at least on alert if you do not see progress soon.  Be back in a sec...


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there a way to do it without choking her?  I'm worried about getting it in the wrong place & making things worse.  Her belly doesn't feel as bloated (just checked on her) & she's not foaming anymore.  She seems to be getting around better too, but there were new puddles of excrement.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

If she isn't swollen, not foaming, walking around fine, and is burping/passing gas, then I wouldn't do anything other than observe her.  I don't recommend giving molasses though.  When you say puddles, is she scouring?


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Nov 11, 2012)

She is walking around fine.  Earlier today she mostly wanted to lay down, but when I got home from the hospital (grandfather had a heart attack & DH was goat sitting) she was moving around slowly & mostly standing in one spot.  Usually by this time of night the goats are in the barn, but all three were hanging out/walking around when I went to check on them.  Her left side is much better than it was earlier & I'm not seeing the foaming.  She seemed brighter, but I can tell she's still not her usual self.  Yes, she is scouring... diarrhea puddles on the pasture.  She has seemed skinnier (hip bones can be seen) since she kidded back in August.  She's been wormed & I've taken a fecal sample to the vet.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Nov 11, 2012)

Is her nibbling at the grass a bit tonight a good sign?  We noticed last night she refused feed & we have been keeping a very close eye on her since she's always first at the feed.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Nov 12, 2012)

I think all that massaging out the gas saved her.  Her droppings are still soft, but a little more formed.  She seems much happier this morning & vigorously ate the grass I picked out of pasture to take her as a special treat.  My daughter, upon seeing her this morning (it's her goat) said, "Look, Mommy!  Fairy is walking and happy this morning!!!"  I was really worried for a while we might lose her yesterday... now I'm much more optimistic.  Thanks for the advice & I'll update when she's all well (I hope!)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 12, 2012)

watch for an increased body temp. that is an indication that she has Overeating disease setting in.  Normally the first 48 hours would be the main concern.  personally I would give her some Spectam Scour Gaurd/Halt for pigs a couple times to help with bacterial growth.   
No grain or feed other than grass hay and water for 2 or 3 days and then start her back on her other feeds very slowly. Assuming she is getting grain or alflafa hay.


----------



## beepbeepinajeep (Nov 12, 2012)

Is there any need for antibiotics too?  I'll see what our feed store has for scours this morning.  

I do think her milk is dried up from being sick.  Her kid (born August) was still nursing, but I think she'll be OK.  I guess that rules out goat milk cheese for Thanksgiving.  I'm just glad she's doing better.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 12, 2012)

I do know people who will give some Penn G(Procain G) orally the first couple days, and give shots for 5 days.   The antibiotic can help slow down bacterial growth.  

C& D antitoxin would be your best medicine. But many feed stores don't carry it.  It is NOT the vaccine, NOT the Toxoid.  Has to say Antitoxin on the bottle.  You give 10 or 15 cc's a couple times as a treatment.  

you will here all sorts of debates about Pepto bismo and other anti scour medicines. Personally I really like the livestock form called Kaolin-pectin, it is pink.  Some do use pepto bismo. At this point I wold expect her to still have runny poop On tuesday. I would expect her to be looking better by then.  

If she starts to look weak, or lethargic and still has runny poop this evening into tomorrow, that is a concern and a sure sign that she has a bacterial bloom starting.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 12, 2012)

She may come back into  milk in a few days,  but it will take her a while to increase her milk production back to what it was.


----------

